# first time abroad



## grahamandjayne (Oct 26, 2018)

hi everyone
We finally replaced our 30 year old transit with a more modern MH. we are thinking of our first trip abroad but are concerned about the different legislation etc involved. Is there a book that goes through it all that is available. 
Any help would be appreciated as we are seriously considering a couple of months in portugal over winter.
Graham and Jayne from Derbyshire


----------



## rockape (Oct 26, 2018)

I usually understand people more over national borders.


----------



## Dezi (Oct 26, 2018)

grahamandjayne said:


> hi everyone
> We finally replaced our 30 year old transit with a more modern MH. we are thinking of our first trip abroad but are concerned about the different legislation etc involved. Is there a book that goes through it all that is available.
> Any help would be appreciated as we are seriously considering a couple of months in portugal over winter.
> Graham and Jayne from Derbyshire



Hi, 

To go with hairydogs advice.

The AA do a couple of good publications about driving in mainland Europe and the obligatory equipment needed.

Dezi


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Oct 26, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Until Brexit buggers things up, there are no issues at all. Just get your free E111 and passport, and go.
> Everything is mostly the same. National borders are not much different from going over the Scottish border.
> Still free healthcare, your mobile phone works the same (and costs the same).



Well almost but not all healthcare is free. The E111 provides reciprocal treatment to that which a local would receive.  If you need treatment then go to a public hospital not a private clinic and consider health insurance.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 26, 2018)

Camper vanning is so  much nicer in France and Spain as they actively encourage you. 
I would advise getting the Aires book that you can use exclusively or interspaced with private and municipal campsites. There are often aires near to places you want to visit. ( clever idea eh? Wake up England, rant, rant)
Do check your gas, I don't use much but I've heard mention about the differences. 
It is worth checking the AA or similar driving instructions as some countries insist on a florescent jacket, two triangles and accident report papers ect.
Do socialize as you go, other travelers will give you lots of useful information and locals are generally very helpful. A few words of local language such as thankyou is greatly appreciated.
Do make sure you have fun!!

oh and STEERING WHEEL KERB mantra helps.


----------



## oppy (Oct 26, 2018)

With 30 years experience in moho ing,you probably know more than many of us. We have found that pure common sense is generally the way to go. A continental spares kit, plenty of info via Google, if you have a refillable gas system make sure that you have a set of adaptors. Other than that, go forth and show Johnny foreigner who knows how to have a good time. Sue and I hope to be over there Feb, March time, health permitting


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 26, 2018)

I would go over first for a few weeks to Normandy and Britanny.  Get a feel for it.  Driving on right, getting fuel/gas as you will need extra bits, 230v adapeters if on ehu, gas adapters for lpg or for bottles. Do not think portugal is wall to wall sunshine in winter and you will be sunning it every day.   Going over long terms - you need to consider think like UK tea and some things that cost the earth abroad, whilst some thing are dirt cheap....but normally liquid excluding fuel.  Nasty prices now.


----------



## grahamandjayne (Oct 26, 2018)

thanks for all the advice, I will get the publications, cross my fingers and go !!!! 
thanks again


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 26, 2018)

*just Do NOT rush*

Then everything is fine !


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 26, 2018)

Take a look at theaa.com website then ‘Advise’ the ‘Traveling Abroad’ quiet useful.


----------



## noarlunga (Oct 26, 2018)

Moonraker 2 said:


> oh and STEERING WHEEL KERB mantra helps.



BUM IN THE GUTTER LOOK LEFT is a good fun mantra.:fun:


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 26, 2018)

It is the EHIC that you need. The E111 was its predecessor.

This, now rather long, thread is a must read:

A Few Tips For Your First French Trip


----------



## Compo (Oct 26, 2018)

*first trip abroad*

hi ive bumped the first trip abroad for you


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 26, 2018)

Have a read through this About France - the French information website and travel guide and also About-Spain.net - discovering real Spain. They should give you plenty of info and ideas.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 26, 2018)

Apart from the Aires Book. Have a look at the POIs
Loads of information there, you'll never be far away from somewhere safe and legal to stop.
There's a useful thread on this forum, " Spain /Portugal, Where are you now ? " full of tips.
Any doubts? Just ask here.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Oct 26, 2018)

Check that your insurance is comprehensive for travel in other EU countries.


----------



## barge1914 (Oct 26, 2018)

*Abroad*

Hi, I see you live in Derbyshire, whereabouts? If you are not far from us  (we live in Hope Valley) you are welcome to drop by for a chat. We’ve spent more of our time abroad than in UK in the last 15 years and hopefully could answer some of your questions. If you want to you can PM us.


----------



## Glass man (Oct 26, 2018)

*Trailer Number plates  and Motorway junctions.*

I do hope you are never involved in an accident but if you are then DO NOT RELY on the rear number plate of any lorry trailer. 
Red ones are NOT the same as the tractor ( driving part of an arctic) . 
If you only have the rear number then mysteriously the driver / owner etc can be traced.  " I wasn't pulling that trailer " .
Some countries sensibly insist on a MOT for the trailer and so each one has its own registration. 

Spain has a sensible way of numbering motorway junctions. The number refers to the distance in Km from the start of the motorway.

France has a truly amazing system of road numbering designed to confuse.  437 can be followed by A, B, C or D and even Bis. I found one roundabout with five roads, four had the same number but different letters!


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Oct 26, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Exactly the same as in the UK, then.



No, the same a resident would receive for free in the country you are in. It's no longer free everywhere it changed several years ago. Spain is the closest to the UK for healthcare but some hospitals in France for example will charge even if you have the EHIC    Apply for a free EHIC (European Health Insurance Card) - NHS


----------



## slowpace (Oct 26, 2018)

if you in cmc check there ins out


----------



## korky (Oct 26, 2018)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> I would go over first for a few weeks to Normandy and Britanny.  Get a feel for it.  Driving on right, getting fuel/gas as you will need extra bits, 230v adapeters if on ehu, gas adapters for lpg or for bottles. Do not think portugal is wall to wall sunshine in winter and you will be sunning it every day.   Going over long terms - you need to consider think like UK tea and some things that cost the earth abroad, whilst some thing are dirt cheap....but normally liquid excluding fuel.  Nasty prices now.



I love Brittany and Normandy. In fact I've just come back. But in winter for a first trip abroad ?

Portugal isn't wall to wall sunshine all winter granted but much more chance of getting the chairs out in the sun there,or S.Spain or Sicily.

Korky.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 27, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Until Brexit buggers things up, there are no issues at all. Just get your free E111 and passport, and go.
> Everything is mostly the same. National borders are not much different from going over the Scottish border.
> Still free healthcare, your mobile phone works the same (and costs the same).




And ............... you`ve more chance of understanding people in Europe than some of the Scottish you`ll meet          :scared:         :mad1:      :lol-049:       :lol-049:


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 27, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> And ............... you`ve more chance of understanding people in Europe than some of the Scottish you`ll meet          :scared:         :mad1:      :lol-049:       :lol-049:



If you said that on a Ryanair plane you'd be known to everyone in the world by now.
But more likely you'd have had a Glasgow kiss and a sore nose.


----------



## witzend (Oct 27, 2018)

korky said:


> Portugal isn't wall to wall sunshine all winter Korky.



And has as many dark hrs as the UK most of last winter to sit out you'd need a sheltered spot and run the heating most nites + side you can expect less rainy days than UK


----------



## Tbear (Oct 27, 2018)

If you drive down there, staying on the Aires, chatting to the other motorhomers will provide you with all the info that you could ever need. Much of it bang up to date. Health card and gas sorted as above. I did not read all posts so apologies if anyone else stressed the importance of a good return to UK breakdown insurance. We have the AA book which covers most of Europe. I'd see if your local library has a copy. A quick skim through is all you need and save your money for wine or other important things.

Richard


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Oct 27, 2018)

hairydog said:


> You miss my point: the NHS won't pay if you choose to go to a private clinic either.



Don't think I do. Some people regard the Ehic as a joker to be used for anything anywhere in Europe, it no longer is, it's now reciprocal and different rules apply in different EU countries. There may be charges even if you go to a public hospital or clinic. It provides for the level of care that comes free in that country, which may be very little, if you have no insurance. Anything above this there could be charges in the form of a co-payment to be made at the time of treatment. Some, but not all, of these costs can be reclaimed on return to the UK through the NHS in Newcastle upon Tyne.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Oct 27, 2018)

***** said:


> Kath needed to use the EHIC card  a few weeks ago in France and also last year in Portugal.
> It worked well!
> She went to ordinary A&E departments, in France the Dr sent her there and notified ahead.
> She did pay a little, but the card paid the bulk. Medication from the Pharmacy did however cost.
> They gave her forms for our insurance, but to be honest, the costs were only around £100. so won't bother.



Yes the same happened to me. Even with the EHIC I had to pay a contribution including €25 for an x-ray. On return to the UK I claimed some back from the NHS to the value of about 20% of the total costs. My insurance didn't cover the first £250 of any claim so I lost the rest but it was worth it for the treatment.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 27, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Anything above this there could be charges in the form of a co-payment to be made at the time of treatment. Some, but not all, of these costs can be reclaimed on return to the UK through the NHS in Newcastle upon Tyne.



The rules regarding reclaiming co-payment charges changed a few years ago. 

For France for instance you cannot reclaim in the UK. You have to reclaim in France and the repayment amount is remitted to you by the French government.

This may apply for other EU countries but I haven't checked. The NHS EHIC website defines the rules applicable for each country.


----------



## grahamandjayne (Oct 27, 2018)

*thnkas to everyone*

many more replies than i expected and all great to read, so my thanks to all, i have enough links and advice to give me bedtime reading for a month!!! great isn't it!
graham


----------



## witzend (Oct 27, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> And ............... you`ve more chance of understanding people in Europe than some of the Scottish you`ll meet


I remember our first trip to Eire I stopped beside a car in Fishguard and asked the man unloading it if he could recommend a restaurant he answered and pointed the way we where going. When I got back to the car the wife asked what he'd said, Laughing I replied that I couldn't understand a word he said but he pointed in this direction


----------

